# Spain? Costa del Sol?



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I will be in Alozaina Spain for 10 days and would like to squeeze in a day of riding. Would need to rent a bike. 

Ideally I would like to rent from a shop near a trailhead so I can give my wife the car. 

Any ideas?


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

Hi:
I live in Pizarra, 30 minutes from Alozaina. Tell me more about your stage here (date, bike size,...) Maybe I can help you.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I am trying to decide between a ride with Andalucian Adventures (~70eur w/bike and guide) or just rent a bike at Marbella Bike Station (don't know the rates, probably cheaper).

Marbella is an on my own ride, but I can do it any time I want. Andalucian would require a little more planning and right now I don't have a feel for what our schedule is going to look like.

Flying out this evening, so I guess I will have a better idea of where and when in a few days.


----------

